
A first look at Microsoft OneNote on the iPhone - rayvega
http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-onenote/archive/2011/01/18/a-first-look-at-microsoft-onenote-on-the-iphone.aspx
======
jim_h
It's a huge step up from the WM6 version, which was just a notepad app.
However, still not as great as their OneNote for Windows. Especially a Wacom
enabled tablet. OneNote is the top app for people with Wacom tablets.

